# Wad Wizard vs. Patternmaster



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

This year I'll be shooting a SBE 1 primarily, I mainly shoot Win. Expert HV in #2 and BB for geese in 3.5 and 3 inch #2 and 4's for ducks. I've been reading a lot about both of these chokes and I'm wondering what people are using and if anyone has done any patterning with a combination similar to mine. Also if anyone has any advice about any other chokes let me know or any patterning results with an SBE and a aftermarket choke.
Thanks


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The Drakekiller by drakekiller (PM him, he is on this site) has the best choke tube for any gun. Him and Dan B. put alot of hours in on makeing them, and testing them!! More than the rest I bet.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Get the SWAT by WW...excellent pattern from 20 to 50 yards...they have good customers service


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Ive got to agree with Maverick. I got a Drake Killer for my SX2 and all I can say is, holy crap does that thing shoot a pattern. A freind bought a Wad Wizard for his SBE and after seeing the pattern I threw, he sent it back and is going to get a DK choke. Ive got a Pattern Master in my 835 and it doesnt pattern anything smaller then BB worth a damn. If youre going to use big shot then its a great choke, but from the shot you listed it may not be a very good choice.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I am not sure about the Drake Killer choke but I do have a Wad Wizzard Supreme and a Wad Wizzard Swat choke and really like them. What Wad Wizzards do is greatly shorten the shot string thus putting more pellets on target. A tight pattern does not work well when it lengthens your shot string. Even though your pattern on paper may look better you will have less pellets on a moving target that a pattern with a shorter shot string. After using my chokes for one year I wouldn't go without them. Less cripples and more clean kills.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Anyone else have any experience with any other brands? Hunter Specialities, etc. Just looking for as much info as I can get


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Should I be willing to give up some patterning for a shorter shot string? Does the Drake Killer do anything to shorten the string?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you want to get the specs on the Drakekiller, I suggest PM'ing "Drakekiller" here and ask.

I haven't used the WW so I can't say from experience, but I have used a patternmaster and don't care for it except for long distances. The other week when we shot 335 snows I used the DrakeKiller for about 30 straight minutes of it and I shot a couple dozen without one cripple. (for the record, I shoot a lot in the offseason...practice makes perfect, and there's no tube that'll perform better than your own aim) Like all of us, I'm a creature of habit and when something works I have a hard time deviating from it. The DK tube isn't magic, it just works off keeping the string uniform from start to finish and it just works. I don't use any high priced loads, just fast steel that patterns well out of my SBE2.

Benelli's and Beretta's are easy to use with these tubes as they have a default bore diameter. Other gun models need to be measured to ensure the best results. Of course, this is a 101 of the tube, Kevin will give you more knowledge of how your gun will perform than you probably ever knew and is why it's nice to have someone who knows give you advice on your gun.

My .02


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

When I called Kevin about getting my DK, I was on the phone for awhile with him. He goes by CONSEPT(I think thats how its spelt) when he does his chokes. The guy knows what hes doing, and will prove it when you talk to him. I learned alot about chokes during that phone call. Chris is right, practice, practice, practice. You could spend big $ on a choke and still not hit anything if you wait till opening day to shoot the gun.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Does the DK do anything to shorten the shot string?


----------



## born2shoot (Apr 7, 2005)

if i were you i would look at a terror choke .they are really good the .675 is a good tube good for nice ithg tshots up close but can hold a pattern out to 40 yards..you can eitehr go with a .655 if you want really tight or .700 if you want itmore open


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Kevin is the man, he really knows his stuff, soon as I'm back on my feet and shooting again I'm going to order a choke from him, great price too.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

just shot a duck commander extended choke tube. Thing was awesome. Of course it was clays and 7 1/2 shot but i was powdering them like i never have before. I havnt used it with steel yet and im guessing the results will not be as good as the lead but i was really impressed with it. I might have to check into the DK tubes.


----------

